# 2011

## lubezniy

7  2011  (   )              192,        1 . ,         ,      -6-2,      -6-3  -6-4.     ,   -  ( ).       .

** 

          . ,         ;     (  )  .  ,    ,    .   ,    CheckXML         -1.

  ,   ,  ,   "28-",     - 31  2008 .   1  2009        ,    "27-".    2009  2010       ,          .

*   -3   * 

28  2011      -30-25/4587    . . ,          1   ,        .         : ,          ( ,  ),     (   ).        2010    -3 ,       .        .            -3 .  ,     -  "  " ( )      :  - 21,  - 22.

     .  -    -3,     (  ,         -    ),       ,      01,      .  -       Check    01 (     1.1.43  28.06.2011 ).        ,      CheckXML,   ,      -   (    14.07.2011).

** 

       ,  . .   ,  :         ,     1  2010 ,      ,    .  ,                       1  2010 .    , , -,             (     ), -,                ,  ,   ,     .                          , , ,          (-      ,   2010 ).              (   ) . ,  ,    (,      ,      ).   ,       ,         .

   ,     , -             .   ,          ,        -   ,   . ,                     ,    ,           ,  ,      ,     ,       ,      1  2010  (   "", "  "    ).              .   ,      ,              ,            (  ""       ),        ,    .                    VL:,      http://www.lubezniy.ru/soft/vlsverkapf/ .          CheckXML,        (         ).

*  -6-3  -6-4*

,          ,  ,      .        -      (. .,  15 ,      ).        . ,  ,           .  ,       ,     2010 .

----------


## ZAO999

-    -     1  :yes:

----------


## .

,     1...

----------


## kt

> -


   ? 
         ,  ,        .
         ,        :Wink: 

  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Noble beauty

,  2010  ,   1  2011,   ,       1 ,         ,   ,   .
     ,    ,         ?
  :    ,    .      .       ,     ,   ,     .       ,      ,   .    ?

----------

> ,    ,         ?


   :     



> ,    .      .       ,     ,   ,     .       ,      ,   .


  .  .    ,  -     (    )      .      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  2010  ,   1  2011,   ,       1 ,         ,   ,   .


    .     ,  ,        .  -  150  -1.



> ,    ,         ?


  : -6-2,  ,   -  .



> :    ,    .      .       ,     ,   ,     .       ,      ,   .    ?


    ?
                /.

----------


## ZAO999

> ,  ,        .
>          ,


  -     ,

  (  18)   excel -    ,  ,   ( .),        .    - 198 .
     .

,     , ..     ,      .   .

----------


## AllaK

,   .   1 2011  -6-2, -6-3  -6-2         2010,     .      1. 2011              -  ?

----------


## kt

*ZAO999*,   ,         
       ,
      ,  (   - )          :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZAO999

.,    ( )

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   .   1 2011  -6-2, -6-3  -6-2         2010,     .      1. 2011              -  ?


        ,         I .         ,  .

----------


## Strekozaanna

!      .
     ,       ,   -1     ,                 (    -1    )?

----------


## 33

- -1    2        1 -   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> - -1    2        1 -   ?


         .            .

----------


## bigbogach

!
 1   ..  .     ..       ,    ,     .     ,  (  3    )      ,     . , ,      2 . ,      ?   ,   3  1,2,3, 1    ?

----------


## Bucom

> 1   ..  .     ..       ,    ,


        ( 2010 -  2011):
 -  (   /),  - 0;
 -   (   /),  -   ;
 -  (   /),  -   .
   .  (    )     (  ).              .      .

----------


## bigbogach

> -  (   /),  - 0;
>  -  (   /),  -   ;
>  -  (   /),  -   .


 ,     , ..      3 ,    2?  ,   ?
   ?      ?

----------

> ..      3 ,    2?


       , ,  - 3 ,             -   .



> ,   ?


      01.07?

----------


## Terayi

!
   .     2  2011 .  1     8.2.          (     ).               .      ...

----------


## bigbogach

> , ,  - 3 ,             -   .
>       01.07?


..        01.07  ?        ?

----------

-   ,

----------


## Bucom

> ..        01.07  ?        ?


  ,     (  " ").   -     -         .      ""  "".   "":
-          (    -   ),
-      (, ,    ),            ,    .    ""        (..  ,          ,         ).          "".

----------


## Strekozaanna

> !      .
>      ,       ,   -1     ,                 (    -1    )?


     ???

----------


## ZAO999

> !
>    .     2  2011 .  1     8.2.          (     ).               .      ...


 .
   :
    ,      ,..  01.04.11    .

----------

!  .   .      /.      2 ,       . :       1    2 -?         3 ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> :       1    2 -?


  2 .




> 3 ?


    - ,    -     .

----------

*echinaceabel*, .   :    2 .     /,    ,      (..)      ?

----------


## Bucom

> ???


  (    ).    ,            .           .

----------


## Bucom

> ,      (..)      ?


     ,   .    ( ),      - .      ,        ()    ...

----------


## Bucom

> 2 .


 -  2- .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2 .     /,    ,      (..)      ?


 -       (/  ..) -   ,   - ,   ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1    2 -?





> -  2- .


  -  - ** 2  (   2 ,  ,         (   -    ),   - ** 2 .

----------


## Bucom

> ...   ...


  ...        #27:
:       1    2 -?
:   2 .

----------


## echinaceabel

> #27:
> :       1    2 -?
> :   2


.

----------


## 3xma

!    2    01/04/2011...    01/04/2011   ,      01/04/2011...        :

 !!!20: .    ""    ()  <>.
    -6-2   " " ,    ,           ...??????

----------

**  01.04.2011.

01.04.2011   ?     31.03.2011?

----------


## 3xma

31/03/2011

----------

!  .     1 8.2      /. 
   : !!!20:    <   >  <   >.
<> ,  <>.    4- .
     ?
    ?    - ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 31/03/2011


         .  :yes:

----------


## 3xma

> .


      ?    ?     01/04/2011-01/04/2011?      ???

----------


## 3xma

> !  .     1 8.2      /. 
>    : !!!20:    <   >  <   >.
> <> ,  <>.    4- .
>      ?
>     ?    - ?


      ,    !    ,    -1

----------

,    ,            .
   :     -      ? 
   :  - 24138 ( ),   - 25932
    25932   ?    .

----------


## Raspberry

> 01/04/2011-01/04/2011


  ,        ...

----------


## 3xma

> ,    ,            .
>    :     -      ? 
>    :  - 24138 ( ),   - 25932
>     25932   ?    .


     ...

----------


## 3xma

> ,        ...


      .....?

----------

> ...


   ,     10 ,    100

----------


## Raspberry

> .....?


      ,  ,   ,       01.04.11   .  - 01.04.11 - 01.04.11

----------


## Raspberry

> .


  .  ,      .    1 .  ,  -     .

----------

> ,    !    ,    -1


 ? ..    ?

----------

!
,    ?    2  2011 .  1   8.2.  -1 ,    ,  ,  ,   -6  -1  .           2 ,    .    ?  , !

----------


## 195

,  - 6-2            ?????

----------



----------


## lubezniy

> !
> ,    ?    2  2011 .  1   8.2.  -1 ,    ,  ,  ,   -6  -1  .           2 ,    .    ?  , !


  ?

----------

/  -1     -6   .     .

----------


## lubezniy

,        .

----------

.     ,      ... 
   . .      -. 
  2010      .  ,  .  1 ,     2011.   ,  .      .    ....   %    ?      .  ,     -       2  ...
  , ,   ,   ...   "        .." -    ,        ,     ....  :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> /  -1     -6   .     .


 ,             . ,     (,  ).    ,   (,  ""   ;    ):




> - PFR-700-Y-2011-ORG-***-***-******-DCK-00002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML -   _()_
> - PFR-700-Y-2011-ORG-***-***-******-DCK-00003-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML -   _(-6-2)_
> - PFR-700-Y-2011-ORG-***-***-******-DCK-00004-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML -   _(-1)_
> 
>  -6-2  -1   
>  : -6-2 - 2011 -1 2011
>  : -6-2 - 1 -1 - 06 _(,   ?)_
>   : -6-2 - 15600 _(  - 10400)_ -1 - 10400
>     -1  
> ...


 ,  .     ,     -   ,  - ,    2        -6-2  1 .    -   :         2,         I ?      ,  ,         ,      .      ,   .   ,           I   ,     .   : *            .*

----------


## 2222

,         1- ,  2-        ?

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

,           ?   -6  -6?

----------

!    .     2010          1 .      .  1       .     1 ,      .  ,         .    ,               -1.   ,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .     ,      ... 
>    . .      -. 
>   2010      .  ,  .  1 ,     2011.   ,  .      .    ....   %    ?      .  ,     -       2  ...
>   , ,   ,   ...   "        .." -    ,        ,     ....


  ,          .       ,      1  2010 .                .

----------


## Astasya

"1 30 ** **** * 221 * 3 * * * ** 3 * *: 201, 211, 215, 218 " .      .

----------


## yante

> ,          .       ,      1  2010 .                .


    ,  "     ".
         -   ,   - "  "  :Smilie: 
   ,  "    ,     ",         :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  "     ".
>          -   ,   - "  " 
>    ,  "    ,     ",


   , ,      .

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

1 7    -6      1 ?

----------

.   .

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

> .   .


  ! :Smilie:  -     )))

----------


## p4elka

.
    5.     ,    .      .
        ,    . .
        ,    .          ,  .          .   ,   ,     .      .    :   - 300 ,  . 90  .         .     1,36  .
   ,   .

----------


## KATO_CEM

( spu_orb):
1)  1   07 (),     51,      
2)  2 ,   07- 
     -1   07, 2 241   ,   07 ,  51,        !!     !!!  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## 22222222222

!
   5
      ,     .

----------


## mirka

?
 ,          2- ,     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?
>  ,          2- ,     ?


 .      .
  -   .

----------


## Strekozaanna

> (    ).    ,            .           .


    ,         (    ),   , ..      . ..  ,            .

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

, ,        ?  ?

----------


## mirka

> -   .


 ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,         (    ),   , ..      .


     (   )... :Smilie:

----------

> 5
>       ,     .


/  ?

----------


## august15

!     ,    ,  ,        . ,      .   ,       ?       .   -   .  -     .       ,   .      ,    ,   ,  -    .   -     ?

----------


## eka8853

?

----------


## august15

5.  5.80.81  23.07.2010

----------

,     6  2011,   1  2011   ,    ,   2    ,      ,   2010 . 
.

----------


## 7777

,  -6          .    ,           -1  , . .   ,   .

----------


## eka8853

> -6


  :yes:

----------


## 7777

> 


  . . . ,  ,        ,    .         , ..     20375,    - 20374,35.   ?

----------


## eka8853

> ..     20375,    - 20374,35.   ?


    20 374,35  20 375?     20 374

----------


## 7777

, ,      10000,35,    10001.   ,  ,       .

----------


## eka8853

> , ,      10000,35,    10001.   ,  ,       .





> ..     20375,    - 20374,35.   ?


  :yes:

----------


## C

> , ,      10000,35,    10001


    .          .        ..

     1 .     .       ?     .?

----------


## __

> 1 .     .       ?     .?


      ,   .     ().   , ..   ,      .

----------


## ___

!
   :
  ,  1     ,    .
    ,  ,   3-   -   2-  . (         ,       3-    ,     ,       ?).

  :  - -      ,   ?

 :   .    ,   -  01.04       "".,  ,        . , -    01.04=30000,00,    31000,00.    30000,00,      1000,00?
         ,    ?
(,     ""?)

----------


## avk-olga

!
    ,   :

!!!20: .  ,  ,    / <>.

  -  ,   - 6- 2  "" ,      ,   ,    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


 :yes:

----------

!!!!
     -5  6.20.93  20.07.2011.    , ????    .  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
     .

----------

Psvrsv.      ,     ,      ,     .

----------


## C

.        ?

----------

.

   .          -1  07 (      ,              8  1  58    212-)

      .                 ,     1? 

 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

212- ,     ,       . ?

----------


## Bucom

> 


.    "...    8  1  58    212-". , ,       2012 . ...

----------


## Tjuwe4ka

-    ,    .    10   3000 ,     6000.   ,         .    ,   ?     ,      - -  2      2 .   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -    ,    .    10   3000 ,     6000.   ,         .    ,   ?     ,      - -  2      2 .   ?


    -  .   ,   .

----------

" "...      ...     **,      ...

 73 -  91 :: 6000 (    )
 70 -  73 :: 6000 (**  )

:
 50 -  73 :: 6000 (   )

:
 91 -  73 :: 6000 ( )

   ...

----------


## Bucom

> ...   :  - -      ,   ?
>  : ...


, " 3-   -   2-  ."  "" -    (     :  ,    ...).
, " -  01.04       "".,  ,        ." ,    ...

----------


## 1

!         + ()    "" , (!)        ,          , ..          ... -   ?  -?      ...  :Wink:

----------

, ,

----------


## TCher

!   -1        26.04.11 -30-25/4492 "   -1 ".  +.  1     :     2   01.          (2.1  2.2)   01  51   .        1 ?

----------


## 1

...   ...
 :

___
 -6-2  -1    
   -6-2  -1 
   13794  27588 
   13794  22990 
   4138  8276 
   4138  6897 

    110 (   )  140 (   ),   114  144

----------

?   ?

----------


## 1

> ?   ?


; ,   (.   ..),  ...

 -  ,     -            , _  ,  ,   _  ...

----------

-      ,            ?

----------


## 1

> -      ,            ?


  ...                , ,       ,   ,    - " " ,    ,

----------


## zimazima

.
  "   "                 ,       ?!          .       -  .

----------


## zimazima

,              .       :OnFire:

----------


## 1

> ,              .


,  -  ,      ,      ,     ""

----------


## cenayko

,     
 ,           ?
.

----------

, ,     ,      perws 3.7?

----------


## Bucom

> 


  ( , .)   ?  ?      . 
 -          ( -    ).                       .      (     ),       .

----------

!
  ,  ,   17  2011           2011???

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>   ,  ,   17  2011           2011???


.         -2.

----------

:Wink:

----------


## TCher

> !   -1        26.04.11 -30-25/4492 "   -1 ".  +.  1     :     2   01.          (2.1  2.2)   01  51   .        1 ?


-   ?

----------


## Clon-2

1        (  ,   )         10    .                  .      ( 1 )     ?

----------


## Ziama

!  ,    .,      , /       .?    .       . -  ?

----------


## .

,          2010    ,      ,           50 ,   .       ,          .

----------


## Clon-2

> !  ,    .,      , /       .?    .       . -  ?


               ,   ..

----------


## Ziama

> ,   ..


..   ,    ?

----------


## eka8853

> ..   ,    ?


  :yes:

----------

> 


   ,  /     ?

----------


## eka8853

> ,  /     ?

----------

-         ?

----------


## Bucom

> -


 
?

----------

!
 , ,    -1    .
  1    150  -24780   .     2  .   -          (  ,   ).
       42754,   -1   150 : 16974 .

----------


## Bucom

> -1


     (   -      )       .

----------


## ooolynx

! ,        1        ?

----------


## eka8853

>

----------


## ooolynx



----------

.     :
   2     ,     2  2011    , ..  ,  ,    ?

----------


## eka8853

> ?

----------

,   , ..     2 ,     ,   ? :Wow:

----------


## Bucom

> ,   , ..     2


 "" .

----------

**,      . , ,    ""   ,          .     ,   .

----------

> "" .


 ,      ,  **  *    15 *       1    (, ,       )*.*

----------

,         ...     ?          ? ,         ?   ?        "0"  ))   ))         ,   , ?

----------

,    ,       ,        " "   ? 1()   ))

----------


## UserKat

II     ?

----------

> II     ?


 ,    2  ,    ! :yes:

----------

,      .   1 .     ,    .      ,       *-6-3*   , -6-1 ( ),  .     ,  ,      .

1)     -6-3?

2)    ? 2  ?     ?

----------


## eka8853

> ,      .   1 .     ,    .      ,       -6-3   , -6-1 ( ),  .     ,  ,      .
> 
> 1)     -6-3?


,

----------

,     ,  ?  ?    ?       1 .

----------

> 


  ?    ?

----------

> ,     ,  ?  ?    ?       1 .


    "0"

----------

> ,         ...     ?          ? ,         ?   ?        "0"  ))   ))         ,   , ?





> ,    ,       ,        " "   ? 1()   ))


.

----------


## eka8853

> ?    ?


..      , ""  ?

----------


## 35

,          .          .

----------


## Aisha1

!
  , ..       2010 (       2011)
      ?             .
 :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## masic

.    2011 .         ?       ,    1  , 1 , 9   .

----------

-  
 -  

[ ]

----------


## masic

,    .?

----------



----------


## -36

17.7.      6-2     ,    ,

----------


## -36

........         ,

----------

!!!!       ,     3  4.1 !!!     ,    ,              4.3  4.4. ,      .         "    "  "    "     !!!   ???

----------



----------


## Coward

,    :
  -6-2     -1?
  : 
.114 -1 =  (..  .. )
.144 -1= ??

 :
   . ,        ,   ,    /    ( )..   ?  ,   ? (   )

----------


## Lara'S

.         5.  ,       ,      .       . ,  ,      ,         ,  ,  ,   .                 ? 2.   ,   ,   ,   ,    ,      51,   01.  1  ,   01     .  ,    .     5,     ,  1 .   ,     ,       .. ( )  ,       2 ,      .      ?

----------


## vottak

""    ?
    !

----------


## lubezniy

> ""    ?


     ,    ,  ,       .

----------


## lubezniy

> .         5.  ,       ,      .       . ,  ,      ,         ,  ,  ,   .                 ?


     ,    ?  , ,  ,       ,     .   ,     ,     .



> 2.   ,   ,   ,   ,    ,      51,   01.  1  ,   01     .  ,    .     5,     ,  1 .   ,     ,       .. ( )  ,       2 ,      .      ?


  ,   .    (  ,    ), , ,      -       .
   ,     :      .        (. .,  2011).   -   (1 ). ,   ,           , . .       .       .

----------


## vottak

:Cool:

----------


## buhgalter

! , !
       ,   ,    .    .            ( 21  30 ),   ,      (     ,   ),     . . 
 -    ,      ,    .  .    -    -6-1 ( .),     ,         ( -    ).
   ?

----------


## Katerina3783

- .       ,          :Wow:  
       -    -       ...

----------

-5.    .  -   ?  ,     ,  ,

----------

,    ?   ?  6-1   , 6-1 ,  6-2

----------


## Bucom

> ?


    " -  ".   ()   (  ).  "" -   ,
., .

----------


## _

lubezniy! ,     ,        ,   ,     -       (   ). , ,        ,    .

----------


## vitabios

> - .       ,        
>        -    -       ...


 





> -5.    .  -   ?  ,     ,  ,


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=352539
    ,           ?

----------

.
, ,     . 
 4    - 31  (  ).           , ..       1...           .       ?

----------


## vitabios



----------


## tat67xb

!     .  ...
-6-2  1 :   ,      ?
          .      (   ?)  -1    . ?
   .    .
  .

----------


## vitabios

> -6-2  1 :   ,      ?


    ,  .




> .      (   ?)  -1    . ?


   ,         -1  140-144

----------

!
,     1  - . ,      ,        .
 ,   ,      ?  ..    ,  ,     1      ....      ....
      ......

----------

**, ,      -   ,   ,   .

----------


## olgamich

,      :
 2010  ( 1   2 )         .      2  2011 .    ,                   2  2011    2010 .         2010     2  2011 .                  2010 .

----------


## voevoda

, ,          ,    ,      ?

----------

*voevoda*,        ""   ,   .

----------


## -

,           .      .     .  ?
   :
1.   

2.  



 : 
 ( ,  )
-  7 (2)( ,  )


 ?   ?  ?!

----------

-   .     -     ,   .  -    ,       2-     .

----------


## -

> -   .     -     ,   .  -    ,       2-     .


 !

----------


## 88

- , ..                  .     1 . (-           ).       1  ,    -      .   ,     ,     -  ,    ,   ,     ;   ,     .  ,        ,  .       .   !   ,   15- ,       ,  ,      15-,    .    ,   ,   .    ,      ,     -     ?        ?

----------


## Bucom

> 


   ,      ,   .           .    ,   .            .   - . 18.07.11   Check   "   ",         ,  -        .

----------


## 88

,      ,  .    , . ..      - ,       ,     .  2-    ,     ,      .       -.  ..   ,  ,      - ,    ,   .       ,     (      ,    ,    ).  9   3, ..     (         ?), -    ,          .      ,    .     ,  ?      ?         ,         ?       .  ,         ,  .  ,           ,               .

----------


## 88

-     .    , ,          .     ,  .

----------

> ** 
> 
>        ,  . .   ,  :         ,     1  2010 ,      ,    .  ,                       1  2010 .


 ,     1     ,   2    -6-2       ,   , -  ,      2   1 ?
   .

----------


## Bucom

**,   :
., .,

----------

....
   ..3-   "  - ."..    ..
 :
-1 
  114 = 33473 ( )
 144 = 33800 ( )

-6-2 "  "
 = 33473
 = 33473

 :
"   -1   
   :  =33473........-1=33800

  ,         -1, ..  33800,    33800    33473  - ,    ?   :Wink:

----------


## Bucom

> 


     150    ,      .        ( ,   33800 - 33473 = 327),     .. 33800 (..    )

----------

> 150    ,      .        ( ,   33800 - 33473 = 327),     .. 33800 (..    )


..?
    150   ,    327 .. !  :yes:

----------

,     -1  ?   5

----------


## vitabios

> ,     -1  ?   5


   ,  ,   -    . 
    .

----------


## Bucom

> 327


      : ,   ( 327)       ( ).

----------


## Bucom

> ,     -1  ?   5


    ""      (  ,   ). .     " " (       )  .

----------


## lubezniy

> **, ,      -   ,   ,   .


           .

----------


## gal_ssl

, ,    :
  ,        

   ( 144) 2440
      \   ( 150) -640
        1800
   2440

     2440,  1800,  640

  ,         640 .

     .

,   ,    .

----------


## hiker

> **,      . , ,    ""   ,          .     ,   .


     ?
    ,       ?

----------


## vitabios

> 2440,  1800,  640
> 
>   ,         640 .
> 
>      .
> 
> ,   ,    .


         -6-2,    : 



> ( 144) 2440
> \   ( 150) -640
>   1800
>    2440


     - 1800

----------

> ?
>     ,       ?


,  .          ,   (      :Wink: )  .

----------


## spb.zaika

.       2  2010 ,  1      .     .
    2 .11   ,    .  ,    (    )  =.   ,CHEK    .    16-,         .

----------


## Irina_BUH

> **, ,      -   ,   ,   .


!,   ,         ,     ...

----------


## Puhgalter

, , :
      ,     .        ))).

     ,    ..       .

,    ?   ...

----------


## `Katerinka`

-6-2  1             3 .             ?
 -6-2        3    ...

----------


## vitabios

> -6-2  1             3 .             ?


 ,    ,   -   



> ,    ?   ...


          ? (            -  ?)

----------

,   !
 :    2010             ,     .   ,       :yes: 
.         .
    -1  2010      2  2010.
    .
    1            1 .
, .
   . -1 ,    ,     2  2010 .

 :   ,            2  2010 ,          ?

    !       !

----------


## vitabios



----------


## Bucom

> 


    ""( ..   )? - ., .,    . 1 #23.                    2-  2010  1-  2011.           (     )   .       2-               1- . 2011 (      ),    "   ..."  .     - ,          2010  1- . 2011 (. 150)   .      3-  1- . 2011 (, ,  ).

----------

2-  2010 .    ,    +   . 
 1-   ,   +   .
   2010        .
  -      2010  -    ?
     -5,     .  ,        ))
 ?
      2  2011 ,    2010 ?

----------

.        :Wink:

----------

.     .
          -     2010  ?       1 ?

   6-2  ...

----------


## lubezniy

> 2-  2010 .    ,    +   . 
>  1-   ,   +   .
>    2010        .
>   -      2010  -    ?


 , .      -          .   .



> -5,     .  ,        ))
>  ?
>       2  2011 ,    2010 ?


.    (  )     -   -6-2.

----------

> , .      -          .   .
> 
> .    (  )     -   -6-2.



         -       .      2010          .
   ,        :Wink: 
     -? ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -       .      2010          .
>    ,       
>      -? ?


.      .     .

----------

> .      .     .


 .

----------


## SAHKO

, !
  31 ,       ,            ,   ""    "       ",       ,  ? ..         .  ?

----------

"   "...
         -     ?

----------


## SAHKO

-.   :
"   -   "

----------

> ..         .  ?


 .        : 
1)  ;
2)  -       .
  ,   .

----------

**, :
01.04.2011 - 01.04.2011
 ...

----------

2010     2011.
       2010 .         2011 ,     ,    .

----------

2- ????????  ((((

----------


## Raspberry

> 2- ????????  ((((


  2- .,    .   2- .   **  2- .  :yes:

----------

,     ,       ,     !!!!!      1-        ????

----------

...  ...

----------

(.110-.114)-(.140-.144- 100)   (((((((((((

----------

1    ** 1  (   2-  2010)

----------

...    ,     ,     .

----------

**,     ?
   -   ...

----------


## Bucom

> 2- .,    .


 :
"2.     , ,    ,  ." (. 10, 212-)

----------


## -36

9      ,   ,        ,      ,      (((((

----------


## lubezniy

> 9      ,   ,        ,      ,      (((((


   ?   ,    2 .       ,    .

----------


## -36

,           .   .

----------

?????????

----------


## 12



----------


## Raspberry

> :
> "2.     , ,    ,  ." (. 10, 212-)


,    .       .    ,   .  :Frown:

----------


## -36

**,         )))
1 
100      21940      9557
114      52310      14640
144      55663      18157
150      18587      6040

2
100     21940       9557
114       44236        12218
144       49541        13809
150        13282       4449
  .          -    ?          ??? ..     1   2   100 ,    10  24  ?

----------


## Raspberry

> -    ?


 , .    .     .  :Frown:

----------


## -36

2        44236  49541    . 12218    13809

----------


## Bucom

> ,    .


 ,       (#229)   .

----------


## vitabios

> ?????????


    ,

----------


## 75

""     ,  "0"        0      ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ""     ,  "0"        0      ?


  ?   ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,       (#229)   .


   ,           , ..   ""  ,      ,    ,  ..    ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> ""     ,  "0"        0      ?


    .

----------


## 75

> ?   ?

----------


## 75

> .

----------


## Raspberry

> 


,   .  :Big Grin: 




> .


   ""   ,    .  :yes:

----------


## 75

> ,   . 
> 
>    ""   ,    .

----------


## DERS

"",    1  -       .  \   .     -1    ?   1    -      .      .

    :
1.  "".    : -6-2 -12044,83   28245
 :Wow: 

2.     
  - 
  -  ""
 -   .   1 -   "".      ?

3.   
   7845,78.     ? 
   1 ,  2 ,    = 3   -

----------


## DERS

"",    1  -       .  \   .     -1    ?   1    -      .      .
   ,      +    ?

    :
1.  "".    : -6-2 -12044,83   28245
 :Wow: 

2.     
  - 
  -  ""
 -   .   1 -   "".      ?

3.   
   7845,78.     ? 
   1 ,  2 ,    = 3   -

----------


## vitabios

> ,      +    ?


         0   -  ,    -  .  - .




> 1.  "".    : -6-2 -12044,83   28245


    ,  ,  , ,         (241  )




> - 
>   -  ""


 ,        - .




> 3.   
>    7845,78.     ?


    .2

      ?

----------


## 131276

!  ,  ,   -6-3       .   ( )    -6-1   ,   -6-3.   .
 -6-2     .
 ?

----------

*131276*   ?

----------


## taranur

:      ?    .           ?

----------


## Bucom

-   1-  . -        ( ).  .     ,    ,     (    :      ,  ,  ,     ).

----------


## taranur

?          () ? ,   ,   .   :     5 ,      10-,   ?

----------


## Bucom

-   ,   (    -   :     - ).       5-  10-.   ,  ,       (      ), -  ?      .
!         ,  -        - ? , .

----------

:    1,2  11.    ,    , , , 2010   (  "  ",  ),  . ,  1   ,   : 3    "01"    "05",        01.         (       ,     ).    ,  ??

----------


## 11

:    1,2  11.    ,    , , , 2010   (  "  ",  ),  . ,  1   ,   : 3    "01"    "05",        01.         (       ,     ).    ,  ??

----------


## Bucom

> ...


01  05 ..  .   2-  2010 .    1-,     -     .
  :

----------

,       

  .    ,  
  !   3 - 2- ,    ,-
   ,    

     ,          .

      ,     ?

----------


## vitabios

.      .

----------

3 .  ,    2 (-)
. 
    .       1  ?

----------


## Bucom

> .      .


.       ..      .   .         (.,      ,    -  ).       ( -    ).



> 3 .  ,    2 (-) .     .       1  ?


  01.01.11    -   (    ,       , ,   -    = ).     (    2- .)     "" ...  ..   -        .         ,    "      ".

----------


## Raspberry

> .      .


  ,    ,  .





> !   3 - 2- ,    ,-
>    ,


  .     .    .   ,     ,   -   .    01.01.2010 .   .       01.01.2011,  ,   1 . 2011.    ,     .     (   )   .     .  :yes:

----------


## Bucom

> (   )   .     .


   .

----------


## Raspberry

> .


  :Big Grin:  (  ,  )

----------

> (  ,  )


 31.12.10  
       1 
   ,

----------


## Raspberry

> 31.12.10


   .  ?!   



> 


?    , , ,   2010 .,    2010    2010   ,     ,  .   ?

----------

> (  ,  )


 

         , ..       10 .
       ,    


   ,

----------

> .  ?!   
> ?    , , ,   2010 .,    2010    2010   ,     ,  .   ?


 
 .
   2010   10 ,   12
  2

----------


## Raspberry

> 


    .




> ,


   ,    ,   ...

   ,                .      50- ,    .  :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> 2010   10 ,   12
>   2


    , ?

----------

> , ?

----------

> .
> 
>    ,    ,   ...
> 
>    ,                .      50- ,    .


   20,   . , ..       . 
    .    ,    .    .

----------


## Raspberry

> 


. ",   "   :Big Grin: 




> ,


,      .
   ,       ,   ,   2- . 2011,      ,          2- .    .   1- . 2011 +    2- . .





> 


,      .      2 ???  :Confused:

----------

> . ",   "  
> 
> ,      .
>    ,       ,   ,   2- . 2011,      ,          2- .    .   1- . 2011 +    2- . .
> 
> 
> ,      .      2 ???


  :Smilie:        .

----------


## Bucom

:    -   (   ).   ,                 ,  ..   .     -   .

----------

!
      .
   1  2011     2  2010 . -6-2. :      2  2010 .,    1  2011 .,  -6-2  1  2011  ,       1  ,    ,    ,         ,     "    ".     ?    1   7.7 "  "
   .

----------


## vitabios

,            ,

----------


## yante

> ...,    ,         ,     "    ".     ?    1  7.7 "  "
>    .


  ,   -         ,    ,    ,  ..     ,       .

----------

,     ,     .    ( )     
.     ?         ?

----------

> :    -   (   ).   ,                 ,  ..   .     -   .


, ,          .    :    2010    ,     (     2010 ).

 1    ,     ,    10  . , ..      ,        1-      ,    ,  . ..    1          .      1         -        .     .

     ,      .      2 .   ,      ,    2 .      ,     :
 1  2011   150           ר   2011 

    ?        ?       ? ,             ?

----------


## Bucom

> ( )


 73 .    ""  " "  :
             .     .
,    ,      ,  ,   ,  ,  ,   ,      ()      (. 8 . 217  ).       03.08.2006 N 03-05-01-04/234 ,   ,        ,       .    . 2  ,  ,       ,    (   ).   ,      .         29.09.2008 N -40/6198-08- ,   . 2     ,         ,     .        ,    .
    ,         :
-        (. 23 . 270  );
-         (. "" . 3 . 1 . 9  N 212-  . 2 . 10  N 167-);
-              <1> (. 2  ,         ,     07.07.1999 N 765). 
(:         ( .) ("     ", 2010, N 8))

----------


## Bucom

> ?


      ""          ,         (  !) :        (..       )       (     ;      -    ;  -     -    ;     -              ,   ).                     -   .  ,        -     (    ; .,     ).       ( ""    )    - .    " "            (     :      ),   -        .
    (, ) , .,         ...

----------


## 124

,          " "  ,                .  ,            . ,  . :-)

----------

> (..       )


1.   , ..                ()  = ""  ,         "", ?

2.    :  ,      2010           1 ,   ?      ?

----------


## 2

,     2010         .      .         ?    1   ,    .
     ?

----------

....       ,    ,  .    ...   .   .

----------


## Raspberry

> .   , ..                ()  = ""  ,         "", ?


.   :yes: 



> 2.    :  ,      2010           1 ,   ?


  ,   -      .1.

----------

> ,   -      .1.


   ! 

        1  2010,      ,  ,    .       -   .     ,    -  (     ),       .         ,   1 . 2010,      ?

----------


## Raspberry

.     ,   =.     1 .     ,      ,      ,        ,    - .          "=",       . , .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bucom

> 


  (   ).
      - "".       .     -   .     ,    ""     ,        -       ,         (    ).

----------

> "=",       . , .


  .  ,     .

 01.01.2011    :
.  ( . ): - 2038
. : -1529

1  2011: 
  .  : 2800 (), 840 () -    
    : 2800  (), 840 ().
     ,     1  :

      : 762 ( 2800*3 - 5600 - 2038)
 .    -689 ( 840*3 - 1680 - 1529).
       "": 5600 ()  1680 ().       .

2 :
   ,   ,    :
 .: 6362= 762 + 2800 + 2800 (..    2800, ..     )
 .: 991 = 0 + 151+ 840 (..    840, ..     ).

     2       .
   2   ""  : 6362 ()  991 ().

   ,       991  .   991 + 689 = 1680?
  ,       840 .   ,     . 

   -    .        2  8400,   6362, ..  2038,         2  2800.   ?      ?

      .
 .:

----------


## Raspberry

> : 762 ( 2800*3 - 5600 - 2038)
>  .    -689 ( 840*3 - 1680 - 1529).
>        "": 5600 ()  1680 ().       .


   1 .     :
. - 5600+2038=7638
. - 1680+840=2520
    . - 762
   .   - "-689", .    2 .

----------


## Raspberry

> 2   ""  : 6362 ()  991 ()


. ,  . .   - 689+151+840=1680  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,       991  .   991 + 689 = 1680?
>   ,       840 .   ,     .


 .

----------

> .


  !   .

----------


## Raspberry

> 2  8400,   6362, ..  2038,         2  2800.   ?


     , ..   1 .  .  - 762 .    .. -  2800*3=*8400*,  *762 ()+5600 (, )*,    2 .   - *2800*.  :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------

> , ..   1 .  .  - 762 .    .. -  2800*3=*8400*,  *762 ()+5600 (, )*,    2 .   - *2800*.


-, ..          1      ,   2800.  ,     ,   . :-)   !

    ,        1     (   ),    ?       ?     ,      .     :    ,      ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,        1     (   ),    ?       ?     ,      .     :    ,      ?


   ,     , ..  .   ,    - ???       .  :Big Grin: 



> -, ..          1      ,   2800.


.  :yes:

----------

> .


  !

----------

!
   !

    ,   ,    ,    (
     ,     , .  -      ,     ,        +  . 
 !
     -6-2?        ,      ?

----------


## Bucom

> !


-        (    ) ...

----------


## vitabios

> -      ,     ,        +  .


 ,

----------

,    . 
        "   ",      ,      (  ),     , ,      2 .    ?       2 .? 

       ,       ,    ,     3 ,  4.              ?

----------


## vitabios

1.       ?   .
2.     ? 
3.

----------

> 1.       ?   .
> 2.     ? 
> 3.


1. 
2.

----------


## vitabios

. 
     ,

----------


## saigak

> ,    . 
>         "   ",


      ? -     ,    ...

----------


## Bucom

ver.3.11 ( ѻ)  27.07.2011
-      (     2010 .)      2010 ,      2011 .    : "" -> "    "

----------

.   ,         .  : 0,07 .  . -    ?    ,     ...

----------


## vitabios

-   ,

----------


## 2

!

, -!

   ,   ,        ,   - -   ,    "0"  ?? 5

 !

----------


## vitabios

-6-1

----------

> ,    .       .    ,   .


?    +  +  +      (    ),      , , ,          2  (3 .),     (   6 .). 

    3 ,     -      ,   212-  : "    , ,    ,  ",   27-: "  - ,                   () .     , ,     ".

     -,   ,       .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> ?    +  +  +      (    ),      , , ,          2  (3 .),     (   6 .). 
> 
>     3 ,     -      ,   212-  : "    , ,    ,  ",   27-: "  - ,                   () .     , ,     ".
> 
>      -,   ,       .


 192 -   -6-1 (     ).

----------


## sashaB

,          3 .2011.? .   -1,        ? (    ,  )

----------


## lubezniy

> ,          3 .2011.? .   -1,        ? (    ,  )


  ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## vitabios

> ,          3 .2011.? .   -1,        ? (    ,  )


            ?       .       ,        .    ?

----------


## arli

.
"   " -  ;      4 .  ?

----------


## vitabios

> .
> "   " -  ;      4 .  ?


    ?    -      .

----------


## arli

> ?


      !
         ,    .       .     ! !

----------

> .
> "   " -  ;      4 .  ?


    ,    .
   ()    .

----------


## vitabios

)   ...

----------


## saigak

> .
> "   " -  ;      4 .  ?


     ,      ?     .    ....
  ,    - -     ,      ,      -      (   ,   ,   ,     ..),      .             ...

----------


## sashaB

*vitabios*



> ?


 



> 


     -             http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/

----------


## lubezniy

> -             http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/


    .    ,     .         .

----------


## Nadejda88

:    (   -    )     -   /  ,  .     /.    ,       .      ,    ,     3              (  ??)

----------


## echinaceabel

> :    (   -    )     -   /  ,  .     /.    ,       .      ,    ,     3              (  ??)


     ,        (   ),    15.10,       ,          (    ),      .        (  ),       .

----------


## arli

> ,      ?     .


 ...      .   -   , .    1,5  !     .  . 
P.s ,          , .  ?

----------


## ZON83

. , ,     ()    2 ?      ,   ...

----------

> ...      .   -   , .    1,5  !     .  . 
> P.s ,          , .  ?


.

----------


## Nadejda88

*echinaceabel*,   !!!

----------

> ,        (   ),    15.10,       ,          (    ),      .        (  ),       .


   /  ,     .

----------


## Nadejda88

,    . /   ??   - ??

----------

> ,    . /   ??   - ??


10     .

       . 
   (    /   )  .

----------


## saigak

> .


      ....

----------

, , ,   .

   27 ,      ,    . 
     ,  - 2010,       (     ).

    ?   ?
   -   ?  .
  , ,     .

----------

! 
 :
1)     (),      6 ,          9 ?
2)    2    3      .      ,       3 ,    ?        ,    ?
 .

----------


## 2007

> 27 ,      ,    .


   /     ?
   .   ,     .    ,        , "", ,    .
,    .  15.11  .

----------

> /     ?
>    .   ,     .    ,        , "", ,    .
> ,    .  15.11  .


 , 
   , (-       ), 
      . 
 ?  ,      3   ,       ,    ,      ?
  4   ? 
1.     
2.      
3.      (    )?

----------


## sashaB

> .    ,     .         .


      )

----------


## lubezniy

> )


,    .     , . .        .        .

----------


## vitabios

,

----------

!        ,        ,     ) ,    :
    30 .       (): 134 000, 00,        129 000,00.  ,     , .   .  :        (. 134000,00  129000,00  5000,00).             (     -      ( )).         ?      ?
      5000,00   .         .                ,       ,              .
, .

----------

> ?      ?


       .
 .

----------

> .
>  .


  ""            "" = "".     )
       ?

----------

> ?


,  8000,  6000
,  4000,  3000
-----------------------------------------
,  12000,  9000

  .

----------

,  12000,  9000

  .[/QUOTE]

                ?
   :         .         ?      ?

----------

> 


        ,    01/01/2010.



> ?


,  .

----------

> ,    01/01/2010.


       31.12.2011 (          , ,  +     )       .

----------

-  .     .
  / - .  :Smilie:

----------

,   ,   !!!!

----------


## OlgaK

!..       9 ...
       ...
    -    ! !
 :Wow:

----------

> -    ! !


      .          )))

----------


## Glawbuch

, ,       ,   -6-3  -6-1   .
     -6-2  -6-2    ?

----------


## G_A_S

> -6-2  -6-2    ?


 -6-2    .
     2 :   ,   ,     . -6-2,                  ( ).     .

----------


## Glawbuch

*G_A_S*, , !      . 
       .

----------


## G_A_S

> .


 , )))
       "".    .   +-1    .   ?

----------


## Raspberry

> .


.   .  ( ,      )   ,    - .  :yes:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ( ,      )   ,    - .


  ,   .   :Smilie: 


> .


  ,     .   :Big Grin:

----------

> 


       .  ,        209 291,54. ( 1)        209292,  1 ()  209291,00.           , ?     -6-2   ""       .     ?    ,   ?

----------


## Raspberry

> .  ,        209 291,54. ( 1)        209292,  1 ()  209291,00.


     ,   .           20292,00.  :yes:

----------

> 20292,00.


     ?  ,  ,   .        1 ,  .     ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.  .    ,       "  ".  -  . .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glawbuch

1 7.7 ,    ,

----------


## Glawbuch

,         .  , *G_A_S* *Raspberry*.

----------


## Raspberry

> 1 7.7 ,    ,


.     .  :yes: 



> ,         .  , G_A_S  Raspberry.


.  :Smilie:

----------

> .  .    ,       "  ".  -  . .


  )))  !     1 .        1.      .     .

----------


## Raspberry

> 1.      .     .


  .   ,  -   .  :Mad:

----------

> ! 
>  :
> 1)     (),      6 ,          9 ?
> 2)    2    3      .      ,       3 ,    ?        ,    ?
>  .


1)         . 
  ,       :Redface: 
2)      3 -

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2)      3 -


   ,     ,    -  2 -   ,     -   .

----------


## Fraxine

?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


  ,   2012 .           -3,         9  (          -  ).

----------

> ?


  -  ?

----------

,   -    -1,

----------


## vitabios



----------


## fr_svetik

13  ,     .     ,       .      ,    - ,  ,      ,   ,   ?       ,    ,     ?          ?

----------

*fr_svetik*,  ,         .

  .        ,  . ,     01.01.2010          .

 ,  .      .

----------


## fr_svetik

> *fr_svetik*,  ,         .
> 
>   .        ,  . ,     01.01.2010          .
> 
>  ,  .      .


**   ,     ,       ,     .

----------

> ,     ,    -  2 -   ,     -   .


  ,       .
    ,       ,         ""  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bucom

> ""


   "   ".    #380   .

----------

!     RSVrsv.       .     .    CheckUFA    -1    .   ,  .    ,      .        "  "

----------

> "   ".    #380   .


,  ???  :Wow: 
   3.9
  " (  ) "    /   /.
    ,      ?  :Redface:

----------

> ,  ??? 
>    3.9
>   " (  ) "    /   /.
>     ,      ?


-,     3.11  :Wow: 
 ,  ,   3.9

   ?
  ,   !

----------

> ?
>   ,   !


,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,  .           ,   .

1.       ?     -2       ?

2.   ,    51,    ?

3.     ,      ? (   -5),    :

"  2.      51,      

***30: .  2. (  = 51 ).
 .200  [.4]0 + [.5]0 + [.6]1258 = 1258   [.3]0



***30: .  2. (  = 51 ).
 .201  [.4]0 + [.5]0 + [.6]839 = 839   [.3]0



***30: .  2. (  = 51 ).
 .202  [.4]0 + [.5]0 + [.6]419 = 419   [.3]0



***30: .  2. (  = 51 ).
 .220  [.4]0 + [.5]0 + [.6]839 = 839   [.3]0



***30: .  2. (  = 51 ).
 .221  [.4]0 + [.5]0 + [.6]419 = 419   [.3]0



***30: .  2. (  = 51 ).
 .230  [.4]0 + [.5]0 + [.6]1258 = 1258   [.3]0



***30: .  2. (  = 51 ).
 .241  [.4]0 + [.5]0 + [.6]302 = 302   [.3]0



***30: .  2. (  = 51 ).
 .242  [.4]0 + [.5]0 + [.6]25 = 25   [.3]0



***30: .  2. (  = 51 ).
 .243  [.4]0 + [.5]0 + [.6]39 = 39   [.3]0



***30: .  2. (  = 51 ).
 .244  [.4]0 + [.5]0 + [.6]25 = 25   [.3]0"


   ? ,      ?

----------


## saigak

> .       ?     -2       ?






> ,      ?

----------

> 


) 

    )

----------

,  )

----------

,       2 ,        .  3             .               "    ."    . "    ."         3     ,  .  .   .

----------

> 


  ,  . .

----------

,          ?   :Wow: 
,     ,  ?
     ?   :Wow:      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?       ?


  .  ,  .

----------


## Nitka2003

!  -  ,           ?   ,  -    .          ,  ?  1 -       .

----------


## vitabios

> ,  ?







> ?


:     /  ,

----------


## Nitka2003

> :     /  ,


          , ..          .     .             3- ,

----------


## vitabios

.

----------


## Nitka2003

> .

----------


## Nitka2003

.  3 .  137878,    3-  171922.

----------


## 2007

> 


  ?       ,     .

----------


## 2007

> .  3 .  137878,    3-  171922.


  .      01.07.11

----------


## vitabios

.   .

----------


## Nitka2003

,  -    ,   , 171922-137878=34044.        35165+35221+67492

----------


## vitabios

-      34044
    137878
   34044+137878= 171922
  1 = 171922
:   !
     - 171922

 .     -

----------


## Nitka2003



----------


## Nitka2003

> -      34044
>     137878
>    34044+137878= 171922
>   1 = 171922
> :   !
>      - 171922
> 
>  .     -


    171922,      .         137878

----------


## 2007

> 171922,      .         137878


   .

----------


## Nitka2003

> .


   , 




> __


      .

----------


## vitabios

> .


  ! 
           1  2010     .

----------


## Nitka2003

? ? ..    ,          -  ,   .    ,  , ..    .

----------


## vitabios

,

----------


## Nitka2003

> ,


!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------

> .  ,  .


!
  ,       .       !  :Sun: 

:  ,    -     :Smilie: 
  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fanni

,  . ,    -1   ?     ,     1   .   ,         (99 69.2.)   -1.

----------


## vitabios

> ?


 .        "         "" "





> ,         (99 69.2.)   -1.


 -  (        2010 .),  -

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  . ,    -1   ?     ,     1   .   ,         (99 69.2.)   -1.


      .     -       , ,    ,  ,   ,     .

----------


## Gala_gl

,  -,   .   1 v8   ,    ,       3- ,     . .   2 !  ,      170 .  6    :Frown: ((

----------


## vitabios



----------


## 88

> ,  . ,    -1   ?     ,     1   .   ,         (99 69.2.)   -1.


    9951 .       69.2     .   - 6951.    ,    .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 9951


-,  91.

----------


## 88

,    91  99,     .

----------


## Jess

.      -    .
 ,     .
,    9    ? 5 .
    ,      :Frown: 
      ?     ?   1 8.2

----------


## Gala_gl

> ,    9    ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=424533



> ?     ?   1 8.2


    8-

----------


## Jess

*Gala_gl*, ,       


      -1    .
         - 1     :Frown:    ,      -    ,   ...

----------


## 2007

> .
>          - 1


          .




> -    ,   ...


 , -    - -5
     .
   (   ,   )   .     .

----------


## Gala_gl

> , -    - -5
>      .
>    (   ,   )   .     .


 SPU_orb,   .  8-    .     ,         3 ,         1-  2- .

----------


## Jess

*2007*, 
*Gala_gl*,    2      -    .  ,  .

  -   ,   ,       ?      ?

 !

----------


## Gala_gl

,       ,        ,    ,         ,

----------

> ,       ,        ,    ,         ,


   _922          ...

     ...  -...

----------


## 2007

> _922          ...
> 
>      ...  -...


**,     ?
   .   922?

----------

2010  2  2011  ,     3 .  !  " "  ! 
 8  2.5.40.4

----------

!               2008.,..      (((     2008(    )? :      10     (,),      : 01.07-10.07 1 ,    ?

----------

> 2008.


  ,        .
   ,             .




> 10     (,),      : 01.07-10.07 1 ,    ?


    . ..   :
01.07.11-10.07.11  27- 1
11.07.11-30.09.11  27- 0.*

----------

!
         ., .8 .2 :Wow:

----------


## Raspberry

> ., .8 .2


,  .  ...  :Abuse:

----------


## _

> SPU_orb,   .  8-    .     ,         3 ,         1-  2- .


       , .  ,       ?   ?

----------

. ..   :
01.07.11-10.07.11  27- 1
11.07.11-30.09.11  27- 0.*[/QUOTE]

  )
  27-,   28-?

----------


## lubezniy

> 27-,   28-?


.    .

----------


## HelenY

, 

 -   , ,  29.08.11  27.09.11,     .      ? ,    3 .    ,   4 .   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> , 
> 
>  -   , ,  29.08.11  27.09.11,     .      ? ,    3 .    ,   4 .   ?


-

----------


## Raspberry

> ?





> 29.08.11  27.09.11


 .    .  :Wink:  ()

----------


## HelenY

,      :Frown: 
   ..      ,

----------


## Raspberry

> ,     
>    ..      ,


   .   - 01.10.11-31.10.11 -   ,    . .  :yes:

----------


## Glawbuch

?   :Wink:

----------


## HelenY

> .   - 01.10.11-31.10.11 -   ,    . .


  :yes: 

      :

"..- ,       ,      ,     .    ?
-  ,       " :Big Grin:

----------


## HelenY

> ?


,

----------


## Glawbuch

> .   - 01.10.11-31.10.11


   ,   _01.10.11-31.10.11_?     ?    ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,   01.10.11-31.10.11?     ?    ?


     ,    .    ,     .
,    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  .     ?

----------


## Raspberry

> .    ?


  ,      (  ).   



> ?    ?

----------


## HelenY

> ,      (  ).


 ,   1    :yes:

----------


## Glawbuch

,    ,     ,    . 

       ...  :Wink:  - -   -...

----------


## Raspberry

*HelenY*,     ,       .     .   :yes:

----------


## HelenY

,        :Big Grin: 

      -        ,     

    -       ,     -   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,


  -  !   :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,


    ...   ,  ...,  



> -       ,     -





> -  !


  :yes:    .

----------


## HelenY

:Big Grin: 

  -,   -  )

----------


## judiDV

!
    1    ,  2.5:
1) -1   0,5 -  ( 0,29)
2)  "" .130 =10007,37(    =10007)  .140 10007,52(  10008)- -0,15.   150    --    CheckXML     1.
3) -6-2     .          ( 1000,37+1000,81=  2001,18   2001,00)
 ?  !

----------


## 07

.         ?
?

----------


## 2007

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## Green-eyed

, !
    .
    3 : 6864 .
     16848 .,  9984.     ,     ?
          :            .      "",       .

----------

.          .    ,    ,   .

----------

,    -   ,     (2 ) ?  ?

----------


## vitabios

> ,    -   ,     (2 ) ?  ?


   .
       ? 
  ?   
          ,      ,       .

----------


## 75

)))   2  ,    ,     CheckXml-UFA    :

            ,             6-2      (-),    ,                     ()     6-2    ,    :  144         4  1  (-1)   150   ,         4   (-)       100   ,         4   (-)    .     (+)                     ()    6-2    .    150  100   (+)     .     ,   100     -1     : ( 110 -  114) - ( 140 -  144 -  100).     6-2:11187,   -1:11178

, ,   20,    ,      .      3        .      ?    ? )))  .

----------


## vitabios

. 
    /  
114, 144, 150   
 150

----------


## 50RUS

,        ... "  ".       ?     .     ,,  ?

----------


## 50RUS

,     11178    11187

----------

> ,        ... "  ".       ?     .     ,,  ?


1.        ,   ""     .
2.       .

----------


## 50RUS

,    .      ,      ?

----------

> ,    .      ,      ?


CheckXML -   .

----------


## 50RUS

, . . -,        -.    ?

----------

> , . . -,        -.


  -   .

      (    ).

----------


## loralei

,    .        .     ,    




> 1 	 .  :  .  : 15 .
> 2 	 .  :  . ,         .  : 001067847000000


     1     ,  2-  .     .   .    2-,   1- ,    ....   ?

----------


## vitabios

> ?

----------


## 75

> ,     11178    11187


  .         .  ,    . )))

----------


## Natallikka

,      
 9    :
-1
-6-2
-6-2
       ?
          ?

-6-3
-6-3   ?      .     . :Redface:

----------

!
 ,     01  2011   15.07.11,   .  3 . ,    .       3 .      ,  9 .  ,       1500,00 ,     .
       1500,00,  ,    .   ?

----------

,      2010 ...

 1500  ...

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


  ,      ,    ,  .

----------

3 .  6000,00,    6500,00.      ,   ,   :
 9 .  18000,00   .
  ,    1500,00 , ..  9 .   .     .

----------


## Glawbuch

,  ,      ?

----------

1.
 -    .   .
     ,  - . .

----------

,        ,   ?

----------

_i = _i/ _i
_j = i(_i * _j_i)

----------


## Natallikka

> ,      
>  9    :
> -1
> -6-2
> -6-2
>        ?
>           ?
> 
> -6-3
> -6-3   ?      .     .


  ???

----------


## Aelen

!  , .  .      .  1-   .   .  2-  ,     ,     .  ,    , ,   .     -1.     ,    , ..   -1.     . .  .  .   3-   -1  9 .    , ..     .  2- .      . -    ?       ?     .,   .,  , ..    .  ,   ,  ,     . ,   2-          3- ?     .         )  .

----------


## vitabios

-6-2

----------


## vitabios

> ???


         ,    ...:
-1
-6-2
-6-2

  ,         :
-1
-6-1
-6-2
-6-3

     -  :
   -1



-6-1
-6-2
-6-3

----------

CheckXML-Ufa   :         .

   ?  -  .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


 . (  )

----------


## lubezniy

,    .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,    .


    -

----------

,       ,    (5) .    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


  :Wink:

----------

.    CheckXML ,  ,  .    CheckXML-Ufa ,   .  ,    .  100% ,  .  ,   ,       .

----------


## 2007

> 


  .   .

----------


## lubezniy

.            .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


     8-           .  ,   .   :Big Grin:

----------

01.07.  31.09.    ?

----------


## vitabios

> 01.07.  31.09.    ?


 01.07

----------


## Natallikka

> ,    ...:
> -1
> -6-2
> -6-2


   .    .    .    ?  :Redface:

----------


## Raspberry

> .    .    .    ?


 ?  ?  -1,  6-1,  6-2,  6-3   -1.  :yes:

----------


## mirka

,       ,           -6-1,   3     - /  ,    -1    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?






> -6-1


    .

----------


## mirka

*saigak*,   ,            (    ),  2 .    / ,  ,  ,    2 ,    ?

----------


## saigak

,               ,         3 .

----------


## tp-81

,
, , 1.    ,    -  ,  /,        ?
2.         -1  8 ( ),     -.       -   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

,    .

----------


## tp-81

!     ?

----------


## !

!
 ,        18,22    
     9  2011       2    07
    4,4     100%       2,000,000


1 
 2.1:  .   07    

   ,     ?
 ,

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?





> 07


  :Smilie:

----------

* !*,      ,    -  ,   .   ,  -    ,    .         ,    ( ,     ).

----------


## !

> * !*,      ,    -  ,   .   ,  -    ,    .         ,    ( ,     ).


 

 !
ר  .

  ר -1     001.

1 
 2.1:  .   07    

  ,     ?

           ?

----------

, ,     .   .

----------


## mirka

-     ,       /, ?    /  ,       -    ,    6 .    ?

----------



----------

310 ,         ,    310              7

----------


## *

,           (202 ),         ,       ,  ,         ...

----------


## vitabios

> !     ?


  "" -        /.          




> ,     ?


    .        .        -       .          .     -     .



> 310


    !




> ,           (202 ),         ,       ,  ,         ...


 .   ...     ?       ?    ?  ?   ? (             "          )

----------


## mirka

1 .     (  5 .,   13 .)  1 .,  2 .      (  5 .) /  ,      (?).  2 .     2 .    1111 .,     2114 .  3 . /  ,           1117 .,            ,   3 . /       ?

----------


## vitabios

> (?).





> 2 .





> 2114 .


           ,    .      2     





> 2 .     2 .    1111





> 3 . /





> 1117


           1111 .,  1117 .,      1111   .

----------

!    3  -6.   3 .         ( ,    SPU ORB).      3      .          -6?

----------


## vitabios

,    2     3     -6-2

----------


## mirka

*vitabios*,           5 .    1 ., ,     2 .   ,  ?       ?

----------


## vitabios

> 5 .    1 ., ,     2 .   ,  ?


 




> ?

----------


## mirka

*vitabios*,

----------


## mirka

,   ?  3   ?      9 ,      01.01.2011  30.09.2011?

----------


## vitabios

?   -    !

----------


## mirka

PsvRSV2121

----------


## vitabios

,      -   ?

----------


## mirka

!!!20: .    ""    ()  <>.

----------


## mirka

,     -    3 .,     3 . ?

----------


## vitabios

,   CheckXML

----------


## mirka

(  ),

----------


## vitabios



----------


## mirka

?

----------


## vitabios

.
              -   !

----------


## mirka

*vitabios*,    :Smilie:

----------

.         .      .      ?    .  ?

----------


## Raspberry

> .  ?


.

----------

> .


 .   -    )

----------


## Raspberry

> .   -    )


,         ,  .  :yes:

----------

-1 114 ,      111,40.      ,      ,

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


     .   ,

----------

.   "      "        2 , ..  01.01.2010.        ?

----------


## Glawbuch

**,        -     10-  .

----------

..     ? ,       - ,              .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ..     ?


   ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## vitabios

> -1 114 ,      111,40.      ,      ,


114    111+112+113,

----------


## mirka

,        3 .,     9 ?

----------


## vitabios



----------


## mirka

,

----------


## mirka

-6-3        (     1  3 .)       3 ,   .    ,   2 .        1+2 .,    ?

----------


## vitabios

.          .
    /0,    /0 -    ,   . (114  )
    ,    /0 -             (114   + 150     )
    ,     -     -       (144  )
    /0,     -                (144  + 150     )

----------


## mirka

,  ,

----------


## mirka

:
1.    ,    
2.    ,

----------


## vitabios

,   ?

----------


## mirka

,

----------


## mirka



----------


## mirka

:
  3 .     2114 .   3 .  2114 .,   ,         2114,    0.         ?

----------


## vitabios

,   0
       2114  (150      -2114)
         2114 . (150    9   -2114)
       3 .
 : 114  144     9   , 110  130    9        

 ?

----------


## mirka

*vitabios*,

----------


## mirka

""   ?

----------


## vitabios

,   0/0

----------


## mirka

,    )

----------


## vitabios

?

----------


## mirka

,     ,   ,   3 .  ,     0,  =150 .    =1111.

----------


## vitabios



----------

, ,     (  ).      (     / ..)
 ,

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,     (  ).      (     / ..)
>  ,


.     .

----------

!
     9 ., ,  2010      . ().  :   1   :    1 . ,   - . 2  .     ,    :   2010   - .

: ,    - :
1.      1 : 
  2 , 
    (   ?)
2.    2 :
  1 .2011

 -   ?

----------


## 75

!
, !
.   -6-2
   1 .2011 . (    .  ).   ,      "", ..  - ,  - .
    ? .. 1     ,      1 .
   : . . 1 ,     1 .  ?

----------


## mirka

2 *vitabios*
,  ,    :Smilie:

----------

.
          .
   .     ,    -1      . 144.   ,      6-2  ,    -1 .
 ?  .

----------


## vitabios

> ?


 (  ...,   ....):
    /0,    /0 -    ,   . (114  )
    ,    /0 -             (114   + 150     )
    ,     -     -       (144  )
    /0,     -                (144  + 150     )

----------


## vitabios

> : . . 1 ,     1 .  ?


 .      1   .   -     ()

----------


## vitabios

> : ,    - :
> 1.      1 :
>   2 ,
>     (   ?)
> 2.    2 :
>   1 .2011
> 
>  -   ?


         ?

----------

, ...
  2011  .     8911 .   ,    , .  .       30.06 11 .     3 ?   ,    3 ,  ,   4397,     ?

----------

,  150    -8911
  : 114  144     9 .

----------

114 =6594,  144=2198

----------

:
 -6-2  =  = 6594

!

----------


## k

!
           2   3 -.  ,  , ,  ?

----------

:    ...     2010 ...      -    ...

----------


## k

> :    ...     2010 ...      -    ...


   ,  1

----------

- "   "...

     31.07.2006 N 192
(.  24.03.2011)
"    ()           "
(    23.10.2006 N 8392)



```
+------------+-------------------+-------------------+-----------------------------+-------------+
         //                  01.01.2010 
               /                    31.12.2010
                                    ,                  
                               ,                    
                                                            
                                  2  2    57             
                               ;                         
                                      24.07.2009 N 212-          
```

   (  )

----------


## k

> - "   "...


,    !

            2 ?

----------

""    ,        ...

    ,    26%...        ...   ...

----------


## .

> .          .
>     /0,    /0 -    ,   . (114  )
> *    ,    /0 -             (114   + 150     )*    ,     -     -       (144  )
>     /0,     -                (144  + 150     )


   ...
   ....  ..

_    ,    /0 -             (114   + 150     )_
        ,?

----------


## vitabios

9  ,    ?

----------

2   :Big Grin: 

       1  2010 . ( ).    , :
, 
  1 .2010 ., (?)
   ,     (?)

----------


## 2

,   3 .        ,     (5)? 


 !

----------


## vitabios

> 1  2010 . ( ).    , :
> ,
>   1 .2010 ., (?)
>    ,     (?)

----------


## vitabios

> ,   3 .        ,     (5)?

----------

> 


    ?

----------


## vitabios

> ,


        (     )        ,    -

----------


## 328

6%        4,4    436  437

----------

> (     )        ,    -


      .       :       1  2010,     1     2  2010     1 :        (      :  ,  ..)

----------

> 6%        4,4    436  437


       (      ),       4.4.        .,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> .       :       1  2010,     1     2  2010     1 :        (      :  ,  ..)


            -6-2      (     ).

----------


## 328

,           25000,00  -

----------

*328*,  -?     : 
435 -     346,15  
436 -        
437 -

----------


## 328

> *328*,  -?     : 
> 435 -     346,15  
> 436 -        
> 437 -


      , 
435-25000,00
436-25000,00
437-100%

----------

, ,  ?

----------


## 328

> , ,  ?


!!

----------

> -6-2      (     ).



    6.20
....    ...
      ?    ,    "    ,    "  ..        2    1 .2010   ..    ..  :Frown:

----------

-            .   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .


     .

----------

> .


   .   . -             ?

----------

:     - 1 .     (    ). 2 . -    ( , , ), 3 . -  , ,    -            3 ?    9   =.  !

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Glawbuch

> 3


  :yes:

----------

,  ,        ?

    ____      _______
:
    . 
 <>     ,   .
:
<> 01.07.2011  30.09.2011</>

----------


## Raspberry

!!!   :yes: 
   2010 
.   - 34840,82+9128,93+442880,53=486850,28
   48685*1*
 -1    - 486850,28 - 48685*0*
.   -
113197,6+6846,7=120044,3
   12004*5*
 -1    - 120044,3 - 12004*4*
   ?  :Confused:

----------

> .   - 34840,82+9128,93+442880,53=486850,28


   442880,53   442880,49 -     ,     
 ,      :
34841+9129+442881=486851
     ,       .

----------


## Olga Anot

!
,    ,    ,         ,     .   ,  .
, :
1) -6-2 -  "  ( )" -   ?   ?
2) -6-1 -  "   " -      ?
3)       : 01.07.2011-31.07.2011 . ?        : 01.08.2011-30.09.2011       ?
4) -1 -    ?  ?
5)    ?  ? -  ,     ...
, , .

----------


## saigak

> 1) -6-2 -  "  ( )" -   ?   ?


,   .




> : 01.08.2011-30.09.2011       ?


,    -  .




> 4) -1 -    ?  ?


 




> 5)    ?


    ....    .   .

----------


## tata5555

!!!   !     2011      ( ),        ().          ,    .     .,   ,     .    "",       .             ,          .  , ,   -      ,    -     :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> 6.20
> ....    ...
>       ?    ,    "    ,    "  ..        2    1 .2010   ..    ..


 -  ...     ( !) ,       .

----------


## 328

-6-2 ,         ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> -6-2 ,         ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 442880,53   442880,49 -     ,     
>  ,      :
> 34841+9129+442881=486851
>      ,       .


.  :Embarrassment:   -   ,    ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## tata5555

?    ?  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## _

!

, ,          ?
   2011  0+11426,28+8371,42 = 19797,70 ,    11426+8371=19797,    19798= 
     1 .  ?

 .

----------


## _

,     ()  2370,18,   2370   2370  2370,18 ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 


  :yes: 



> 1 .


   ,     .

----------


## Raspberry

> 2370,18,   2370   2370


.  :yes:

----------


## Olga Anot

> ,   .
> 
> 
> ,    -  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>     ....    .   .


   , .:
   ,  .    ,    .        -6-2 -  "  ( )" ?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

*tata5555*,     !!!!  . :No-no:

----------


## tata5555

,   :Embarrassment:

----------

,  ,  -      .
      3- . 2011.
 2- .,     .  ,  .     .        2 .,      38000.           -6-2    . .     2  2011   37000 .       -6-2   75000,       . :      . ,    2 . 2011           .
     3 . 2011      . 
   ?    2  2011,      38000?


  .         .   - 6-2   .   ,    .      ?

----------

! , ,      ,          -6-1     "  " ()?       ?     ?     -6-3?

----------


## Venja

> ! , ,      ,          -6-1     "  " ()?       ?     ?     -6-3?


,     .       .   ()    ,      ,  , ,       .

----------

!             ,   )

----------


## so.nata

,       2 .     .   1  ,     6-1      :
: 01.07.2011-31.08.2011 
: 01.09.2011-30.09.2011     ?
      ,          ???

----------

> : 01.07.2011-31.08.2011 
> : 01.09.2011-30.09.2011     ?

----------


## so.nata

!

----------


## so.nata

,            2 ,  1  ,        6-1?
  6-2     . ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 6-1?
>   6-2     . ?


.   :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

> !             ,   )


       .    .

----------

, , -    ?     ?

----------


## OLGA335417

> , , -    ?     ?


  "",    .

----------


## -36

,              ?   2        . .      2      ?

----------


## -36

01.01.2010 ,          1 ,         ,

----------


## .

,       2010,    "   "   " ", " ".
     " ".         2010.
   "" -     "".    ,   .

----------


## 1985

!        01.07.2011.,   .       .   ,       ,  . ?        ,    ?  !

----------

*1985*, .      ,     -

----------

! , ,   ,      9   ,    1 ,        ?

----------


## vitabios

?

----------

**,         (=       ),   .

----------


## Sweetlass

,    (  5) :
 2.    1967. 
. 201  1 .  67934 
 2 - 97400,
 3 -70400
  242   1 . 2047 (   4076)
 2 - 2670 (5844)
 3 - 2070 (4224)
          241 
1 . - 24485 (.. 22455)
2 - 34224 (.. 31050)
3- 25204 (.. 23050)

 ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sweetlass

,  -      :Embarrassment:

----------

,   30.06.11 ,      ,  3      -      -   -6-1   ?

----------

,             ,        "".    ,      .

----------


## E_l_e_n_a

, ,    ,  ,       .
   .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,    ,  ,       .
>    .


,      .

----------


## E_l_e_n_a

> ,      .


     ,      ,   ,     1  ,        . :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

,   ?

----------


## E_l_e_n_a

,  )

----------


## ooolynx

,.     -1  -6-2    ( )  558 .     ,       ,   ,       .   4 ,  .   ...

----------

?

  114,144      114,150     ...

----------

> ,  )


          .

----------


## !!

!

, ,   ,     463 ,   -6-2? ,       ,     -6-2  9 ?   ,   -  ,   ?

 .

----------


## ooolynx

**, 
 .    .      ,  -6-2     .,  -1   .  ,    .

----------

*ooolynx*, 
  114,144      114, 150( )     ...

----------


## ooolynx

114           24971
 144           25530
 114  6       26360
 150 6        - 18226

----------

..  **? -18226     ?

, ,      150   ?

----------


## ooolynx

,

----------

?

       =  = 24971

----------


## ooolynx

.         -1,     -6-2  .   .   .   =) .

----------

""  ... 60 /      ...

----------


## !!

> !
> 
> , ,   ,     463 ,   -6-2? ,       ,     -6-2  9 ?   ,   -  ,   ?
> 
>  .


  ,       ...

----------

> ,


.       (    )

----------


## !!

> .       (    )


!

----------


## 2006

,       3 ,        ,     ,       :  ,   : "   ()        -6-2".     . 
 ,   ?    9  2011   :Wink:

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

,  -6-2, ,    ? ,           ( )        1    :Frown:

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

15,   ,          21,     21  ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## miamia

,        /       ?

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

> ,        /       ?


 ..  ,   .

----------


## miamia

> 


,  .
    -1  2 .?

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

> ,  .
>     -1  2 .?

----------


## aero

, !!!     -6-2.      3 . ,   3.   (      ),            ?     .   ,   ?

   ,     3 .,      ,    ,         ,       4.?

----------

*aero*, 
114  150      
114  144    9

----------


## aero

> *aero*, 
> 114  150      
> 114  144    9


114=455
150=+143

114=433
144=685

----------

:
 = 433
 = 576

----------


## aero

> :
>  = 433
>  = 576


     ?   ,           .     ?    ?  ,   ,   .... ...  .           ,         576,    433.

----------

,     ...   ,   ?    ,       (     **   )       (  )...

----------


## aero

> ,     ...   ,   ?    ,       (     **   )       (  )...


  .      ,    ?    ?

----------

...  -6-2 .. *576*

----------


## aero

> ...  -6-2 .. *576*


 ,   ,   .... ...  .   ?

----------

...

----------


## aero

> ...


      ...?
                         .      ,     .    ,    .

----------

...              ...

----------


## aero

*,*
   ,     3 .,      ,    ,         ,       4.?

----------

...

----------


## aero

**
   576,   685?

----------

,   ...

  3-   433,      ...      433    2-  143,     576...      150-              4- ...

----------


## aero

> ,   ...
> 
>   3-   433,      ...      433    2-  143,     576...      150-              4- ...


.    :Wow:

----------


## aero

**
  ,            1  ,     .     ?

----------

,    ...     ...

----------


## aero

> ,    ...     ...


    ,   ?

----------

-          ...

     ...  13%       +/- 1 ,       ...

----------

!

  ,    ?

Debug code:  30
**   * ** * * *** ***  **** (** **)

((((((((((((

      ,    ,  

Debug code:  30
** * <*****>*<****> (4 ) * * * *** ** *  ** ** (00004)

----------

,     

Debug code:  30
**   * ** * * *** ***  **** (** **)

----------

Debug code:  30
            ( )

Debug code:  30
   <><> (4 )          (00004)

  !

----------


## lubezniy

> Debug code:  30
>             ( )
> 
> Debug code:  30
>    <><> (4 )          (00004)
> 
>   !


         (  ).
     -    ,   . ,       ,    .

----------

*lubezniy*, 

    .       .(

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*, 
> 
>     .       .(


       ,   ,    .

----------

(    9        70%),      1    :
-  -1 -   07  51 ( 07);
- . -       ( ) ???

----------

,    :
-  -1 -   51;
- . -    .

----------

!!!            1998  2001.        ... ,        . ,  )

----------

(((

----------


## Glawbuch

> ...


  ,   .     ...

----------

> ,   .     ...


  .    .      .        ?     ,   (

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  :yes:

----------

...    /    .  ...

----------

[QUOTE=;53503043]        ...    /    .  ..
  ,     ?

----------

...    ...

----------

!!!       )

----------

,  :
http://www.archa.ru/PFR1997-2006.HTM

 !

----------

,    :
http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/work/dz.nsf/ByID/798CD92030E933EBC32579510034A838/$File/%D0%A2%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%81%D1%82-3%20%D1%87%D1%82..rtf?OpenElement

1.         -         ...

2.  ... ,    ,            ... ,      6 . -     ...

..    . 30%,   22%
    20%,   20% (  )

 ,     31.12.2011        5 . 29   :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     31.12.2011        5 . 29


 ...          -    .  :Smilie:

----------

*lubezniy*,    .
        , ..       ...

   ,   ,  ,    ,      ,  ...

               -1         1  2012...

----------

-    , ,   ,   .    .    2010 -6    ,     ,     .   ,   ,    .       ,,  ,      -1   6  2-  2010.        2010  ,     ,     -6      ,  .
     -6???? . -     3  2011  ? 
,   , .

----------


## Gala_gl

> -6???


          3 .     ,  ,    3 ,      ,     ,        .

----------

,     -6-2  -6-2
    ( )


-1

 -347 ()
  2626
  1327
   2279
 3145
  1846
 -866 ()

   -6-2???
 1327 
 1327??? (  1846-866=980???)

9 
-1

 -347 ()
  4010
  1384
   3663
 3663
  518
 0

   -6-2???
 1384
 518??? 
,     ?
        518 ?

    .........

----------


## Raspberry

> -6-2???
>  1327 
>  1327???


.




> -6-2???
>  1384


866+518=1384  :yes:

----------

,    20+6 % ,  ,        12+6 %.
   1      12 %
  - ,   /     .
         :

    48000 - 1 - 5760, 2880

***30:        .
  : ,  :  01.01.2011  31.03.2011.
  ()   ()       / = 6/20.
   = 5760.00    = *6/20 = 1728.00,       = 2880.00 ( 1152  0 ).

..-   12/6,  20/6 %

 1  ,  ,   
,  !
 -  1 7.7

----------

> ,    20+6 % ,  ,        12+6 %.
>    1      12 %
>   - ,   /     .
>          :
> 
>     48000 - 1 - 5760, 2880
> 
> ***30:        .
>   : ,  :  01.01.2011  31.03.2011.
> ...


 "-",    "" -    .





> 1  ,  ,   
> ,  !
>  -  1 7.7


""  .

----------

!!
  ,      -     1   ?

----------

> !!
>   ,      -     1   ?


   ...
 :Wink:  
1.  -    
2.  -    -  (   )

----------


## Dmi3ym

,    15  2011 .      ,    ?    (, )       ( )  ,    ?      ?

----------


## Glawbuch



----------


## Fraxine

?

----------


## saigak

...

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


    2012 ,  .

----------


## Fraxine

> ...


      2012,       :Wink:    .



> 2012 ,  .


    ???      ???  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 

*lubezniy*, ,     , .
  - ,     !!!

----------


## saigak

> .


   - ,      ,           ...     9   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## lubezniy

> ???      ???


 ,  -  ?..   -        2011 .  -  ,           .

----------


## saigak

> -  ,


 ?

----------


## Fraxine

> -        2011 .


    2011  .  2012    .  -  -6-3        ?

----------


## vitabios

> -  -6-3        ?

----------

1,2       ., 9   .
  ,   6-2        ! ,.. -       1   .
  1  7.7.

, -   ?

----------

,          2011  ( )?    ?

----------

http://www.pfrf.ru/




> ?


31.12.2011

----------

,    ?

----------

,    1,2,3 ,   4       ,         -1? -6-2  -6-2       ???  - ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> - ?


,

----------


## Fraxine

> ,


 - -1   ?

----------

**,          01.10.2011   ?   -1.
 ?   /?   /,         "",       .

----------


## saigak

2012 .

  15             2011    -1       -6-1  -6-2    2011 .  ,            ,     -       2011 .       ,      24.03.2011  59 31.07.2006  192.   -6-3 -       ,     -        -6-4 -         ,     -      (,      -6-3).
            29.12.2006  255-,              ,     ()      .

----------

,     ( 01.01.2011  15.02.2012)             6-3.

  ,      -6-3  2011 ,          ,      2011 . 

 :Frown:

----------

*saigak*, 
,     6-3 ?
 :Frown:

----------


## saigak

> ,     6-3 ?


...

----------


## Fraxine

> ,      -6-3  2011 ,          ,      2011 .


   ?

----------


## Kinga

:Dezl: 
      .
  .
     1 ( ) 
  2010  16 401 () 12304(),
        16 782,       12 586
                   381()    282()
      16 401(.     )
       .  16 401,
     Ceck        ,    -6-2  381 ,     .
   381  ,     Ceck   ,        (   )
*   ?*
,    ( ),    . =   01,01,2011,   ?
    (.)  16 782( )
.

----------


## Pavelana

! , ,   !

    .        37351.    ?   ,  3         ,  ,   ,     ,    .  ,          ,         .

----------


## Raspberry

.  ,  .   .  :yes:

----------


## Katerina.

> .
>   .
>      1 ( ) 
>   2010  16 401 () 12304(),
>         16 782,       12 586
>                    381()    282()
>       16 401(.     )
>        .  16 401,
>      Ceck        ,    -6-2  381 ,     .
> ...


   ,      ?

     .   (  )    .
        .

----------


## :)

-  "   "

----------

